# Sensor de temperatura con termopar



## ark123 (May 18, 2010)

Hola nuevamente les molesto con otra duda, pero este foro veo que tiene cosas interesantes y de mucha ayuda

Estoy intentando diseñar un sensor de temperatura simple con 1 termopar y operacionales para que amplifiquen la señal... ahora la cuestion es que he leido que con 2 operacionales en cascada es mas que suficiente para realizar el diseño, quisiera saber si es posible y que amplificadores me recomiendan y que tan sensible a los cambios de temperatura seria este sensor ya que la funcion que tengo planeada es como un sistema de enfriamiento para que cuando sobrepase la temperatura deseada este se active.
Nuevamente por su ayuda muchas gracias y espero que me puedan ayudar con el tema.


----------



## compupasion (May 20, 2010)

Hola ark123, primero quisiera saber, que tipo de termopar, yo tengo experiencia con los K, Otra cosa, que tan presiso, que rango de temperaturas, Porque si es 0ºc a 100ºc es una complicacion usar un termopar(termocupla).


----------



## ark123 (May 20, 2010)

Es de tipo J y realmente es para una aplicacion didactica como sensor asi que realmente lo que quiero que haga es que active algun dispositivo a determinada temperatura por eso pensaba usar un comparador, realmente con que pasara de 60 grados y se activara ya cumpliria con el objetivo que se pretende implementar realmente no hay una temperatura especifica la que se pueda manejar con el termopar es util


----------



## tecnogirl (May 20, 2010)

Ahhh, siendo asi... estudia el siguiente circuito...
Saludos


----------



## compupasion (May 20, 2010)

Bueno, lo de la cubeta de hielo era antes, ahora hay mucha variedad de integrados que compensan, uno muy interesante que estoy usando es un Max6675, para digitales y Analogico por ej. AD595, Estos tiene compensacion.
La mecanica es la siguiente, por si interesa explicado en forma contundente, Las juntas metalicas de dif. metales generan una dif. de pot. proporcional a la temperatura a que estan expuestas(Lo inverso tambien es verdad efecto Peltier Thomsom, por si interesa), asi que los contactos metalicos del conector aportan 2 termocuplas mas(llamadas frias), tengan en cuenta que cada alambre de la termocupla es de diferente aleacion, la temperatura del conector, es medida por un diodo como sensor y acondicionada en un valor de voltaje que equivale a la suma de los voltajes de las termocuplas frias, pero de signo opuesto y sumadas al valor de voltaje de la termocupla caliente. De esta manera se compensa, pero con un termometro adicional. Antes era mas facil poner en hielo los conectores.



			
				antiworldx dijo:
			
		

> La termocupla es para temperaturas de rango extendido (-200 a 800 ºC).
> Pero si quieres pasar por el chasco para aprender, adelante.




No, igual le va a funcionar, pero con una indeterminacion de 7 ú 8 ºc en la misma epoca del año que se calibro, y entre 15ºc en todo el año, En muchos trabajos obviamente es inaceptable.


----------



## compupasion (May 20, 2010)

¿Sabes lo que es una estacion de Rework?, diseñe una muy buena con 2 termocuplas K, primero con operacionales y ahora con los Maxim, miden de 15ºc a 300ºc(son los requerimientos en mi caso), van muy bien pero tenes que soldarlos cerca del conector, con una pista de cobre (la de masa) generosa, por ella se trasmite la temperatura al cuerpo del integrado, que internamente mide por un diodo.
Te invito a que veas uno de mis trabajos.

http://www.reballing.es/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=444


----------



## ark123 (May 20, 2010)

compupasion dijo:


> Bueno, lo de la cubeta de hielo era antes, ahora hay mucha variedad de integrados que compensan, uno muy interesante que estoy usando es un Max6675, para digitales y Analogico por ej. AD595, Estos tiene compensacion.
> La mecanica es la siguiente, por si interesa explicado en forma contundente, Las juntas metalicas de dif. metales generan una dif. de pot. proporcional a la temperatura a que estan expuestas(Lo inverso tambien es verdad efecto Peltier Thomsom, por si interesa), asi que los contactos metalicos del conector aportan 2 termocuplas mas(llamadas frias), tengan en cuenta que cada alambre de la termocupla es de diferente aleacion, la temperatura del conector, es medida por un diodo como sensor y acondicionada en un valor de voltaje que equivale a la suma de los voltajes de las termocuplas frias, pero de signo opuesto y sumadas al valor de voltaje de la termocupla caliente. De esta manera se compensa, pero con un termometro adicional. Antes era mas facil poner en hielo los conectores.
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno se que sin la referencia fria es inestable pero les repito no necesito la exactitud puesto que solo es para demostrar un principio basico del termopar, es por eso q no puedo usar integrados, aun con un error de 15 grados el principio se estaria demostrando asi que hacerlo con un operacional de la forma mas simple posible no significaria problema alguno


----------



## ark123 (May 21, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:
			
		

> El problema es que el error es mucho mayor a 15 grados, pero si tu lo que quieres es demostrar simplemente que aumenta el voltaje en la union con la temperatura, entonces ahora si hablamos que simplemente quieres demostrar el efecto termocupla.
> 
> y si, asi, simplemente buscate cualquier configuracion opamp... inversor o no inversor y usa la ganancia que necesites y listo... buscate configuracion inversor o no inversor y luego ya vemos que sigue.



Pues esa es mi duda basicamente solo tengo q usar un amplificador operacional para aumentar el voltaje? porque habia leido que son 2 uno como amplificador y el otro como un comparador de voltaje.


----------



## compupasion (May 21, 2010)

Ha!, Bueno uno lo debes poner como inversor, como te he explicado, y el otro seria como comparador, o sea no lleva lazo de realimentacion, solo es conectar su entrada negativa a la salida del inversor que amplifica la señal de la termocupla, (a eso le llamas cascada), y la entrada pos. a un potenciometro donde ajustas la tension que determina el humbral de temperatura donde el comparador cambiara de estado.

La respuesta de una J son 0.5mv cada 10ºc, mas o menos te quedaria asi, para un rango de temperaturas de hasta 100ºc, fondo de escala.


El trimmer de 470ohms se ajusta para que la salida del inversor toque los 12v, pero no que sature, o sea, al tocar la termocupla con los dedos debe empezar a caer la tension en esa salida, luego el pote de 10k se regula para que cuando la temperatura haga bajar la tension en la entrada (-) del comparador por debajo de la tension ajustada en la entrada(+), el comparador cambie su salida de -vcc ó 0volt. a +12voltios.
La R de 2k2 deberia ser mayor, tal vez 68k,  eso repercute en la estabilidad para ajustar los 12v, a la salida del inversor, prueba valores mas grandes que 2k2


----------



## ark123 (May 23, 2010)

muchas gracias lo pruebo y te cuento como quedo


----------



## tecnogirl (May 24, 2010)

compupasion: Hablando del tema, quisiera conocer tu opinion sobre los cables de extension de termocuplas, aquellos cables que se emplean para conectar la termocupla al instrumento. No es raro encontrar montajes donde esos cables los hacen con cable de cobre comun, de los usados para instalaciones electricas. En mi opinion, eso es un error, ya que producen dos juntas frias adicionales que no se compensan y el cobre es de caracteristica termicas y electricas diferentes a los materiales de la termocupla.
Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (May 24, 2010)

Las termocuplas deben de llevar su cable, y el acondicionador tambien tiene conectores para termocupla. Efectivamente, usar cables de cobre corriente, es un error.


----------



## ronny22 (May 24, 2010)

Saludos, tengo una pequeña duda sobre que configuracion es la adecuada para amplificar la señal de una termocupla tipo k, e realizado varias pruebas simulandolas en proteus y ademas verificandolas en real ("montados en un proteboard").

Si me pudieran dar una idea o sugerencia seria de gran ayuda ya que estoy un poco trancado.

les dejare unas imagenes las cuales estan simuladas en proteus y que se asemeja a la realidad.

Este circuito amplificador es un diferenciador con el LM358, es el que mejor me ha dado resultados.



Aca el mismo circuito pero sin conectar la termocupla, fijense en la salida del operacional da un voltaje de 0,02, en realidad lo que me da son 2mV.



Este circuito amplificador es un no inversor con el LM358, al conectar la termocupla me da un voltaje aceptable.



Aora el mismo circuito sin la termocupla conectada, fijense en el voltaje de salida, esta configuracion esta probada en real y a la salida del amplificador me da 10,67V



Tambien probe la configuracion no inversor con el LM741 pero sin exito alguno.




PD: me serviria de mucho su ayuda, para ayudarme a elegir el circuito amplificador mas ideoneo para amplificar dicha señal de la termocupla tipo k muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## ark123 (May 24, 2010)

hola en el diagrama del termopar que me hiciste tengo una duda es un lm741 comun con Vsat positivo y negativo o un amplificador especifico con Vsat positiva, me podrias especificar ese detalle??
Gracias


----------



## compupasion (May 29, 2010)

ronny22: en el montaje que te da 11v a la salida , es por tener la entrada +, flotando, por otro lado una ganancia de 100k/1k=100 es muy poca. y no necesitas tanto filtro, con un cap. y una resistencia es suficiente.
Otra cosa, si no vas a cpmpensar la junta fria, estaras haciendo una chapuza, asi que no importa que operacional utilices, solo importa que tenga la ganancia adecuada, e impedancia alta a la entrada.

ark123:
Si vas a montarlo con un 741, tienes que uasr fuente partida, +12v y -12v, para el circuito que te envie.


----------



## paulfer (Jul 5, 2010)

compupasion dijo:


> Hola ark123, primero quisiera saber, que tipo de termopar, yo tengo experiencia con los K, Otra cosa, que tan presiso, que rango de temperaturas, Porque si es 0ºc a 100ºc es una complicacion usar un termopar(termocupla).



hola que tal podrias por favor a ayudarme con un circuito para amplificar la señal de la termocupla tipo k, puesto que me da bajo nivel de voltaje y no puedo aplicarle un OAMP ayuda urgente


----------



## marcos.alejandro (Sep 13, 2020)

compupasion dijo:


> Hola ark123, primero quisiera saber, que tipo de termopar, yo tengo experiencia con los K, Otra cosa, que tan presiso, que rango de temperaturas, Porque si es 0ºc a 100ºc es una complicacion usar un termopar(termocupla).


amigo la verdad es que tengo un proyecto de la universidad y tengo que hacer un sensor con una termocupla y quisiera saber de que rangos de temperatura me recomendarías para hacer este proyecto, necesito ayuda si me brindan pudieran brindármela les agradecería mucho


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2020)

marcos.alejandro dijo:


> amigo la verdad es que tengo un proyecto de la universidad y tengo que hacer un sensor con una termocupla y quisiera saber de que rangos de temperatura me recomendarías para hacer este proyecto, necesito ayuda si me brindan pudieran brindármela les agradecería mucho


Si te fijas es un hilo de hace diez años.
Tu pregunta solo te la puedes contestar tu a ti mismo: Preguntas que de que rango de temperatura recomiendas... Pues del rango de teperatura que tu vayas a medir, yo no puedo adivinar que es lo que tu quieres medir. Por mí de del intervalo  [0, ∞[ K así seguro que acierto, como yo no pago el sensor...


----------

